# UW Spring 2015 in Seattle



## Lukeleia (Apr 13, 2015)

There is going to be a competition at University of Washington in Seattle on May 9th. 
http://www.cubingusa.com/uw2015/index.php 

We are planning to host competitions twice a year from now on!


----------



## NooberCuber (Apr 19, 2015)

When will the next competition be?
I'm not sure I will be able to get to this competition unfortunately.


----------

